# hides,logs,caves LOOK....



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

hi i just thought i would share this with you peps i bought these log affect hides on ebay the other day and was really impressed with them the lady is called sam and is very helpful she will even do a postage discount for multiple buys.








large hide log effect









small hide half log affect









small half log affect


to find these items and plenty of other items bowls,hides,caves,moss box etc loads of stuff go to 


eBay UK Shop - s.wimblett products NATURE ZONE: Pools and Dishes, Caves and Hides

JAMIE :2thumb:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

cheerz am gonna go check taht out


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, looks good. Thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

does she do them in xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl size?:lol2:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Azazel777 said:


> does she do them in xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl size?:lol2:


 
Same as above:lol2:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

hi peeps the largest of the 3 is the top pic its 11"long 4" high 7" wide she does do some extra large bits but i have contacted her about things and she has got most things i wanted she is very helpful have a look


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

bump !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakehips (Dec 21, 2006)

I have had a few hides off her, the small half log and the corner cave thingy for two, Pebbles loves them, smooth on the inside and rough on the exterior,easy to clean and they are ideal for shedding too, all at a good price and very natural looking.


----------



## GeckoLover (Dec 2, 2007)

look good


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

GeckoLover said:


> look good


Yeah thanks for the thumbs up mate: victory:


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I also have a good selection of these hides and others 
Hides - Evolution Reptiles


----------

